# Tap water makes diatoms grow



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

My tap water seems to make diatoms grow. I've tested for phosphate, and its 0.

How can I prevent this? I don't want to use RO water and I can't get any critters that eat diatoms. What do I need to filter my tap water through? Just a micron filter, or phosguard maybe?


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Is this a new tank setup? What are your tank parameters?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

new tank syndrome 
i use tap water for every water change and my water is crystal clear


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Your tap may have silicates. I have success with otocinclus eating diatoms. Get 1 per 10 gallons.


----------



## cawnov (Jan 7, 2010)

Does you substrate or any other decor contain silica?


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

ANYTHING eats diatoms. One oto works well, or an ancistrus, which really devour it. Snails chip away at it too. They probably will eventually go away, though, so if you don't want any animals, just wait.


----------



## Scottso (Mar 6, 2010)

Nerite snails are the way to go for diatoms. I had a 55G goldfish tank almost completely covered with brown diatoms and put 12 nerite snails in it. 2 weeks later you wouldn't know I had a problem. They cleaned every single bit of the tank. They are amazing. They do leave little trails of eggs (that aren't viable unless they are in salt water) but they go away by themselves after awhile. They have since become a major part of my anti-algae crew.


Edit: To be more specific, olive nerites are what I have. From anecdotal information the other kinds are not nearly as hardy. At least in freshwater.


----------

